# What am I missing.



## Oldjarhead (Sep 1, 2016)

Before my 1st Test E cycle at the first of the year I had labs done and I was at 390 total Test. 53 years old. Not the best but I had made some marginal gains with Diet and in my opinion, hardwork. At the end of that cycle and standard PCT, 3-4 weeks after my last dose of Clomid and Nolvadex I tested again and Test was just over 600. I'm guessing I may have tested to soon. Ok fast forward, patients has never been one of my strong points, and I have sence started a Test E Deca cycle. I understand PCT and the whole time on = time off thing. But here is my delima, Guys I could give a F..k less about starting a Family, The Kids now have Kids. I never felt better than I did on cycle. Or not in a long time. I had already decided before I cycled the first time ( if that's what you want to call it because there wasn't really enough time in between to call it a cycle) That-that was not going to be my first and only cycle. I'm almost certain that I was setting myself up for HRT / TRT by cycling this far in life to begin with, which I was totally okay with going into this thing from the beginning. Okay here's the question I'm asking myself. Do I really have to put myself through PCT say twice a year and feel like that 11 year old little girl, or can I just Cruze in between and enjoy a more quality life and eventually go visit the Hormone Doctor which was in my future anyways. Fire away, I got thick skin. Thank You and Best Reards.


----------



## Dex (Sep 1, 2016)

First, did you happen to get labs during the cycle? And how long after the PCT did you begin another cycle? 

I would be concerned about staying on cycle or blasting and cruising at 53. However, I think some of the elders should be able to give you some advice on that. It certainly isn't just about being able to have children. There are bigger concerns than that. 

I had normal test level of 340 and felt great on a "TRT dose" of 175mg/wk that took my levels to just above 1000. So, maybe you should just try that. And get your blood checked during to see if the gear is good.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Dex, yes I did have labs done at week7-8 total test was mid 4000s my E was a little high, I was using Aromasin 12.5 EOD and adjusted to 8.0 ED but never rechecked during the cycle itself. I began this cycle 5 weeks after PCT. Going in for Labs one week from Sat. on  this cycle. I bought a blood pressure monitor and check several times a week. Just prior to jumping back on I donated a pint of blood because my Hemo. was hi on my first cycle and I donated there as well.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 1, 2016)

At 53 years old, my best advise for you is just go to your doctor and put everything on the table. No one needs to feel bad about wanting to feel good and better in their life.

It's a really legitimate question you asked. I'll be really happy if other more "chronologically enhanced" user will chime on this, for I'm only 36.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2016)

Fellow Grey Beard here, late 40s OP. Been B&C for years.

I'll offer this: if you manage it properly, I see no reason you have to cycle on / cycle off. Get bloods regularly, keep a close eye on yer lipid profile, E2 and monitor yer blood pressure closely. Goes without saying that yer diet needs to be clean. Cruises should be that: cruises, not "mini blasts". Think TRT levels. 

I would second Thqmas' advice as well: at yer age a TRT Doc will likely take pity on you, and ye can manage those visits to coincide with yer cruise periods so ye'll not show up off the charts getting tested during a blast.

Its a risk yer taking, but at our age and with families already done & dusted, it might be one you decide is worth taking to enjoy a high quality of life.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## snake (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess you're kind of inbetween things here; you're test isn't low enough to be considered a candidate for TRT and not high enough to feel great. Its funny because I hear Doctors say that TRT is not completely about the numbers but more about a better feeling of one's self. But to get on, you need bad numbers; what a joke.

My advice would be to try to keep your numbers around 800 or so providing you are getting that "Feeling better" feeling. Then once or twice a year, blast off. I'm no spring chicken either so I do understand where you are coming from. Just always keep in mind that there are give and takes here; don't take too many undue chances with your health.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Sep 2, 2016)

thqmas, Nblesavage, snake, I appreciate your time to respond. Of the dozen or so that I was hopeing would chime in, I got 3. No homo. Advice received with crystal clarity. Much Respect, Best Regards.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snake and Savage gave some great advice.  I am 49 and am in the same boat as you.  I blast and cruise.  But like they are all saying make sure you get checked frequently.  Keep the BP machine close and don't take chances with your health.  Always better to be upright and healthy and horizontal and look good.  (if you know what I mean)  

MT


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Sep 3, 2016)

Blast and cruiser here too.  When I started I was in the same boat as you. I was done having kids and my test was low but not low enough for a legit Dr that accepts health insurance to prescribe trt.  The big decision for me was understanding that it is really a life time commitment you are making.  A few years down the road B&C  you have little to no chance of recovering any appreciable natural test production.   For the rest of your life you will need a source for test in a bottle.  Choose wisely.


----------

